# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  О предложении пищи

## Тушти Лалита деви даси

Когда Прабхупада предлагал бхогу Господу, произнося мантры и звоня в колокольчик, находился ли он в это время в поклоне?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

Usually he bowed down and that is the standard he showed and asked
of us, but not necessarily always. I didn't personally see him make
offerings but in Lilamrta we have this description:

SPL 19: Planting the Seed

"When lunch was ready, Swamiji would wash his hands and mouth in the
bathroom and come out into the front room, his soft, pink-bottomed feet
always bare, his saffron dhoti reaching down to his ankles. He would stand
by the coffee table, which held the picture of Lord Caitanya and His
associates, while his own associates stood around him against the walls.
Keith would bring in a big tray of capatis, stacked by the dozens, and place
it on the floor before the altar table along with pots of rice, dal, and
sabji. Swamiji would then recite the Bengali prayer for offering food to the
Lord, and all present would follow him by bowing down, knees and head to the
floor, and approximating the Bengali prayer one word at a time. While the
steam and mixed aromas drifted up like an offering of incense before the
picture of Lord Caitanya, the Swami's followers bowed their heads to the
wooden floor and mumbled the prayer."

        Your humble servant,
        Hari-sauri dasa

Перевод на русский:

Обычно он кланялся, что является стандартом, которому он следовал сам и ожидал следования от нас, но не всегда. Я самолично не видеть его делающим
предложение пищи, но в «Лиламрите» есть следующее описание:

Лиламрита 19: Посадка Семени

"Когда обед был готов, Свамиджи мыл руки и полоскал рот в
ванной комнате и выходил в переднюю комнату, у него были мягкие стопы, розовые снизу, он всегда был бос и его шафранового цвета дхоти доставало до щиколоток. Он становился рядом с журнальным столиком, на котором была установлена картина, изображающая Господа Чайтанью и Его
спутников, в то время как его собственные последователи стояли вокруг него напротив стены.
Кейт приносила на большом подносе чапати, уложенные в стопки друг на друга, и ставила на полу перед алтарем вместе с горшками риса, дала и
сабжи. Свамиджи затем читал молитву на бенгальском языке для предложения пищи Господу, и все присутствующие повторяли за ним, предлагая поклоны на коленях и касаясь головой пола и повторяя молитвы на бенгальском. Вовремя того как 
дым и смешанные ароматы дрейфовали вверх, подобно подношению ладана напротив изображения Господа Чайтаньи, последователи Свами склонив головы к
деревянному полу бормотали молитвы ".

Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури дас.

----------

